# How long for Medicare card to arrive?



## Hongco1990 (Jan 15, 2013)

So after we got our 189 visa, we went to fill in the form in a local Medicare centre on Sat 15 June. Also ordered a duplicate card, since both my partner's name and mine are on the same card. It's been almost 2 weeks already, but we have not received our Medicare cards yet...

From your experience, how long does it take for you to receive your Medicare card?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Hongco1990, 

ours definitely took more than a month. Since you have your card number on the printout already it does not really matter, though. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Help reg. Medicare*

I went in for Medicare registration yesterday. I was asked to fill a form which I did. But I wasn't given any acknowledgment/number/print out. I went to another medicare center today and asked if my details have been registered in the database. She said it might take 3 days. Is this normal? How can I get the medicare number? Please advise.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RBang said:


> I went in for Medicare registration yesterday. I was asked to fill a form which I did. But I wasn't given any acknowledgment/number/print out. I went to another medicare center today and asked if my details have been registered in the database. She said it might take 3 days. Is this normal? How can I get the medicare number? Please advise.


You should have been given a temporary card, with your medicare number on it, so that you can access Medicare whist you wait for your permanent card. You should call the centre that you went to and enquire. It will take a few weeks for your card to arrive and you need your Medicare number in the meantime.


----------

